# mod_pagespeed / apache2

## upengan78

Hello,

Any idea if there is anything is available like this for gentoo ?

```
http://code.google.com/speed/page-speed/download.html#mod_pagespeed 
```

Thanks,

----------

## tomk

I used the ebuild from bug 344111 and it works OK so far.

----------

## upengan78

Thanks !

Wonder how I missed that bug. I will take a look at it.

Good day.

----------

## upengan78

For other's who would like to try this plugin. As said by tomk it works if you take the files provided in that bug.

Here is what I did to install :

```
Downloaded .ebuild and .conf from above bug link.

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/www-apache/mod_pagespeed/files

copy blah.ebuild /usr/local/portage/www-apache/mod_pagespeed/

copy blah.conf  /usr/local/portage/www-apache/mod_pagespeed/files

cd /usr/local/portage/www-apache/mod_pagespeed

ebuild blah.ebuild digest

autounmask www-apache/mod_pagespeed

emerge -av mod_pagespeed

edit /etc/conf.d/apache2 , added -D PAGESPEED, saved the file.

Restart apache2
```

----------

## hujuice

There's a corresponding bug in Google code.

I completely agree for security reasons and because a generic freedom need.

Who wants can "vote" the bug.

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## georgia_tech_swagger

The ebuild still works, but you'll need to emerge gperf if you haven't already to build it.

I was actually very disappointed by the result.   It sent my CPU load through the roof with only negligible performance impact.

----------

